# tortoise mating



## john p (Oct 21, 2020)

I have 2 sulcatas that are 5 years old. the smaller of the 2 just started mounting the other. I believe they are brother and sister. My question is , if 2 tortoises that are related mate can they produce offspring?


----------



## zovick (Oct 21, 2020)

john p said:


> I have 2 sulcatas that are 5 years old. the smaller of the 2 just started mounting the other. I believe they are brother and sister. My question is , if 2 tortoises that are related mate can they produce offspring?


Yes, they can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 21, 2020)

Two males and even two females will act like that when kept together.
They need to be separated


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

john p said:


> I have 2 sulcatas that are 5 years old. the smaller of the 2 just started mounting the other. I believe they are brother and sister. My question is , if 2 tortoises that are related mate can they produce offspring?


Tortoises should never be kept in pairs.

Mounting is not necessarily sexual. Often it it a show of dominance and territoriality. One is telling the other to "get out!", but it can't. This is very stressful for both of them. Sickness is likely.

I agree that they _can_ produce offspring, but would opine that they should not be allowed to.

Here is an easy way to separate them into separate enclosures, but still have only one night box to heat. Where are you?





Double Door Night Box


As the years have gone by and I build more of these boxes, I learn more and more each time. This one is the latest and I incorporated everything I've learned over the years. I also tried to take lots of pics so I can explain in more detail some of what is going on. It will take multiple posts to...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Summer✨ (Oct 22, 2020)

john p said:


> I have 2 sulcatas that are 5 years old. the smaller of the 2 just started mounting the other. I believe they are brother and sister. My question is , if 2 tortoises that are related mate can they produce offspring?


Yes they will produce offspring but there could be health issues. My family breeds horses and we know that inbreeding two horses will give the foal monster-ish features (Two eyes, missing legs, unable to breath, born dead, etc). So I certainly do not suggest letting them do it.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

Summer✨ said:


> Yes they will produce offspring but there could be health issues. My family breeds horses and we know that inbreeding two horses will give the foal monster-ish features (Two eyes, missing legs, unable to breath, born dead, etc). So I certainly do not suggest letting them do it.


Its not the same for reptiles as it is mammals. You can get away with it for much longer with reptiles than you can mammals without problems. Insects even longer and more generations with no problems.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

My turtle sister is also my turtle mother.
Sorry.
Couldn't resist.


----------

